# Decoying coyotes



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

Has anyone had any succes decoying?What worked the best or worst for your setup.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious what style of decoy hunting did you have in mind?i've never attempted it, so i'm wondering how you planned on approaching it?


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

I have tried a rabbit sim. but i didn't think its right for the area i hunt .The reason i say that is due to the hunting pressure. Coyotes have heard about all the different variations of calling ,and my impression is that they are extremly call wise. they hang up 4-500yrds. out. so i have made a dog silloute and im going to try that . I'll try to create a teritorial issue. Mite be a dumb idea ,maybe i'll edjucate them even moreand continue to make it diifcult to get them into kill range. :sniper:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

where do you hunt? normally i'd say that rabbit would be a good choice as to their abundance.


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

The area i usually hunt is south of i-94 from oriska to medina. I have also saw alot of rabbit sign be it cottontail or jack,I do have success in calling coyotes out of slews,crp,even some abandend farms . I religousely set up with the wind in my favor.My problem is i'm not a 4-500yrd shooter.What i see is that coyote sitting on his honches,and in no aparent hurry to close the distance. That is why i was wondering if a silloute would work,i dont think that they have had that presented to them before.Just a thought.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I wonder if it would work if you made 5 or 6 rabbit silhouettes and placed them out front?


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

That could work also,i'll have to make some .A hunting buddy and were talking about decoying, and thought we should try our turkey decoys. I know the simple rule of kiss(keep it simple stupid),but i figure you will not learn if you don't try.


----------



## eddy6053 (Feb 20, 2003)

We had great luck with a fox decoy in the winter with snow on the ground, had a pair run right up to us........Minnesota where varmint hunters are thicker than varmints


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

why dont you just kill a rabbit gut it kinda then lay it down where u want im sure a coyote would come 
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Passthru

I have had some success. People keep educating them so every two three years you have to try something different. Years ago I used a tanned fox hide. I used two long stakes with an eyehole in one. Drive the stakes three feet apart tie to the one, run the string through the hide, then through the stake with the eye hole. When you pulled the string it looked like the fox stood up, then when you released it it would lay back down. It requited a couple of ice fishing weights to get it to lay back down. Also, I have used a crow kite. I am sure it would work wonderful, I just can't find a good crow kite that will fly well. I had to use mine on the end of a ten foot crappie rod, still the yotes liked it. Try something different like the dog you talked of, or even magpie decoys as confidence builders. Time to chase them isn't it. I work in the country and had a coyote barking at me at about 100 yards as I went into my office this morning.

Plainsman


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

During the early season (in the South Central part of the state) I discovered a great coyote decoy and call.

We were setup in a stubble field that had a small group of canada's feeding there for about a week. We had out a few Flambeau shells and were covered with camo burlap. It was too nice of a day and not a goose in sight. My partner was dozing on and off. I called now and then, more for practice/out of boredom than the fact that a goose was around. All of a sudden the decoy to my left (about 8ft) sounded like it was imploding. I looked over to see a coyote jumping off/taking off. He had that "Oh S**t" look on his face as I shouldered my 870 and shot him.

The adrenaline was definitely pumping after that. I have called fox and coyote in close purposely but never had one sneak that close to me before. We never saw a goose that morning but it will go down as a very memorable hunt.


----------



## Midwesthunter (Oct 31, 2003)

just moved from missouri to NoDak and im lovin it
i had good luck back there with an old stuffed animal tied to some fishin line then tied to my boot i could twitch my shoe and make that "decoy" really come to life havent tried it here but just an idea


----------



## womenhunter (Nov 14, 2003)

What time do all you men think is the best time to hunt them i tried tonight started at 6:30 and stayed out there quietly till about 9:00 shot a **** and a rabbit before i left at 9:30 but did not see any coyote i had gutted a deer the night before and layed the guts out but got no sign and im sure that the guts wont be there tomarrow but do coyote come out early or later???


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

I hunt for coyotes from sunrise to sunset .My most excitement and usually best results come with the full moon.Also the colder the better.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

One of my buddies has a coyote dog and he said it works pretty good. If any of you havnt seen one at work you should go try to find a video on them. Just saying this cause it is not a technique widely used in ND. So I could see the dog decoy working.


----------



## cur2dog (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm new to coyote hunting and would apreciate any help on calling or trapping. I have trapped foxes and bobcats for years but here in South Carolina we are just now starting to see the coyote. I farm and raise beef cows and have seen several in the past week. Any information would be a big help

Thanks David :sniper:


----------



## Hercules (Dec 11, 2003)

im located in western iowa, we just got our first decent snow this year and im really excited about calling in coyotes for the first time. ive read a lot about them and im wondering which call works best, distressed rabbit, coyote pups?? any info would be helpful


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

Hercules , 
I carry several on me when i set up to make a call. I'll start with a mouse squeaker ,for close in yotes.Then try rabbit in distress, i do a series of calls then wait. I try to wait 3-5 min. If no response try again,give the yote time to come in so that he has trouble pin-pointing you.I will sit for 30-45 min. before moving. Calls vary, Haydels,lowman,Knight&hale, Barnums, Circe you can decide.Another way is electronic caller,tapes,cd,foxpro.I like the foxpro for the versitility,just my opinion.


----------



## trashman (Dec 28, 2003)

the REAL place to hunt now is in Catskill Mtns of NYS
we're infested!!!
just got started hunting them last year......fun!!
pup in distress seems to work well on em here


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

David, just saw your post on coyote trapping. Try a regular dirt hole set as you would for fox, but place the trap, #2 coil spring, farther back from the hole. Set another 3' behind that one. Stake 'em real good. He will hit a front foot in the first and a hind foot in the second when he starts to pull. If you go with one he will stand up on his hind legs and start to pump the stake.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd recommend the decoy heart. Simple concept, but very effective. Just a stick in the ground with a fury ball at the top (I add feathers because they move in the calmest conditions). Plus, the ball at the top is battery operated and moves. That, in combination with my foxpro ecaller, and I've had tons of success. Gives you just enough of a distraction to reposition for the shot if needed. Good luck!


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Pluckem, where could I find out about coyote hounds?


----------



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

just used for the first time a $15.00 rabbit decoy i got from bass pro. sits on a stick they provide and moves with the wind. Didn't see or hear any yotes but sure did get alot of attention from the crows. I feel that decoy and the rabbit distress withbe the ticket, we'll see.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Pluckem said:


> One of my buddies has a coyote dog and he said it works pretty good. If any of you havnt seen one at work you should go try to find a video on them. Just saying this cause it is not a technique widely used in ND. So I could see the dog decoy working.





> I have a decoy dog named Wiley. He is a 41/2 year old black mouthed Cur. If you guys in North Dakota aren't taking advantage of a decoy dog, you are missing out. I use Wiley from early Fall to about the end of February and then I give the coyotes a break until about May. Then I go after them again. Decoy dogs will work the coyote in early Fall but they work best in the Spring when the coyotes have there pups. I use Wiley in the Winter time simply to take the attention off me. The coyote or coyotes will come to the howler and when they spot the dog, they will either put the run on Wiley or they will just sit down and watch him. That gives me time to shift around if I have to. It just gives you a little extra time to shoot. In other words, it just takes the focus away from the caller.


----------

